# Video of Edinburgh Fursuit Meet



## Fix (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey Fuzzybutts!

Edited a video yesterday of the Edinburgh Fursuit Meet that happened on Saturday 30th July. It was a blast and I had such a good time filming and looking after the suiters! This was my first meet and I was soooo nervous but the EdinFurs made me feel so welcome, I can't wait to go to my next Fursuit Meet

Anyway, it would mean a lot if you could give the video a watch and share it amongst your furry friends! EdinFurs aren't well known and we're trying to get the word out!





(Pictures and Audio from Sony Xperia Z5 - I will be making a proper video with my DSLR kit soon!)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Experimentonomen (Aug 29, 2016)

Edinburgh eh, im goin to scotiacon in november.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 29, 2016)

Consider it educated, furry butt. X3 I would like to go there. :3


----------



## Fix (Aug 29, 2016)

Experimentonomen said:


> Edinburgh eh, im goin to scotiacon in november.


Awww ace! I'll see you there! I'm going to ScotiaCon with the EdinFurs and my bestie ^^ x


----------

